# Looking for Langlow Patina



## colinrichards (26 Aug 2009)

I'm looking for a finishing/restoring product called Patina, its made by a company called Langlow.

I have viewed previous post on this product, and apprently screwfix used to sell it but no longer do.

Can anybody suggest where I may be able to buy this product?

Many Thanks

Colin


----------



## Chems (26 Aug 2009)

Welcome to UKW!

Is this it:

http://www.tools247.co.uk/Patina-5150/P ... 320gm.html


----------



## colinrichards (26 Aug 2009)

Yes, thats it!

Thank you Chems 

How did you find it?

This looks like a good website, and very cheap.


----------



## promhandicam (26 Aug 2009)

I'm not sure where you are but if you are in the Surrey area Brewers or Cane Adam do it - or at least they did. You could try other decorators merchants in your area.

Steve


----------



## Chems (26 Aug 2009)

Hi Collin,

I just did a google shopping search and that was the only result. 

I do love internet shopping. I bought a handle yesterday online at about 2pm and it arrived at my door at noon today. Brilliant.


----------



## thejhw (2 Sep 2009)

http://www.palacechemicals.co.uk/WEBSTUFF/1781700.pdf

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (2 Sep 2009)

Colin

Take care with Patina if there is any likelihood of water coming into contact with the surface, I have had issues in the past with it marking after drips fell on to it


----------

